

Time series data: the worst and best use case in distributed databases [video] - sylvinus
http://www.thedotpost.com/2015/06/paul-dix-time-series-data-the-worst-and-best-use-case-in-distributed-databases

======
bbrazil
I'm looking forward to InfluxDB cluster so we can use it as long term storage
for Prometheus.io. I'd like to focus on our strengths at high-throughput low
latency metric processing, rather than having to solve the very hard problem
of creating and maintaining a distributed storage system.

